# Wed Night Quickie



## Rook (Oct 25, 2007)

Wind has been laying out after these afternoon storms (that I still havent got any rain from). I decided to put in a quick trip last night and take my chances that the rain didnt muddy the water too bad. Been waiting on a NE wind to hit a spot that was productive in the fall and seeing that its been blowing out of the south at 15knt for what seems like 6 months, I figured Id go take a look see. Spot 1 and 2 were muddy but spot 3 was productive. Fish were hard to see on the shell bottom but picked up three and missed one. Im amazed at the camo capability of these fish, they couldnt bury in the shell but they can blend right in, beautiful! Run to spot 4 and found muddy water again. As hard as the fish were to see on the shell bottom I figured it would be smart to check spot 3 again on the way in. Picked up 2 more and missed another. Hit a couple of banks on the way in and was able to finish the night with 8. Back on the trailer at 11pm.


----------



## MastaBlasta (Aug 14, 2010)

+1 for the title, nice catch too


----------



## fulish850 (Oct 21, 2008)

Nice haul Rook , how big was that hoss . 

I think u have a total of 8 ? Not 7


----------



## Travis12Allen (Jun 1, 2011)

Nice catch rook. Way to get out there and get something done.

OT: I can't help but laugh at the name of the guy above me. Theres a video on youtube that is priceless. The buttnakedwonda!


----------



## Rook (Oct 25, 2007)

fulish850 said:


> Nice haul Rook , how big was that hoss .
> 
> I think u have a total of 8 ? Not 7


Called me out twice, sorry I was up late and back up early. Didnt measure him but I imagine 18-19"


----------

